# Why 46 tooth thinning shear?



## JDandBigAm

Is 46 tooth thinning shears the only recommendation? I was just curious why Golden groomers use this number of teeth. I'm either going to go with Chris Christensen or Roseline for thinning shears and scissors. Being a beginner, would you groomers out there recommend a short pair of scissors or long? What are the curved scissors for? The dog show circuit will love me this year with my wallet open and smoking from pulling out all the cash!!! Overtime at work is calling me.


----------



## Pointgold

The more teeth, the more hair is removed, but they do it without leaving cut marks - the blending is better. 46 tooth shears cut your grooming time way down. The less teeth, the less hair is removed, but they can leave more marks.

I have always preferred shortys for grooming Goldens. I think they allow more accuracy.


----------



## tintallie

The more teeth a pair of thinning shears have, the less hair it actually removes and would be good for blending from what I can gather. Curved shears are good for getting to those hard to reach places like when you are trimming the fur between the pads to get a nice cat like paw on your Golden.

You can try Needs 'n Desires for show supplies as they are in British Columbia and Idaho and have Canadian and US webstores (http://needsndesires.com). Another store I can think of is The Pet Supply House (http://www.petsupplyhouse.com/index.htm).


----------



## Pointgold

tintallie said:


> The more teeth a pair of thinning shears have, the less hair it actually removes and would be good for blending from what I can gather. Curved shears are good for getting to those hard to reach places like when you are trimming the fur between the pads to get a nice cat like paw on your Golden.
> 
> You can try Needs 'n Desires for show supplies as they are in British Columbia and Idaho and have Canadian and US webstores (http://needsndesires.com). Another store I can think of is The Pet Supply House (http://www.petsupplyhouse.com/index.htm).


 
ACCK! I am dyslexic today. This is correct. More teeth LESS hair. Less teeth MORE hair. 46 tooth shears are wonderful for blending, leaving no marks. With a good pair a two year old could do a decent job!


----------



## Pointgold

Of the two brands that you are considering, I would definately recommend the Chris Christensens. I have the Wave thinner, and just bought Zone straights. LOVE LOVE LOVE them, and I used to be a Geib loyalist.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

How does anyone feel about the Millers Forge - Gold 7 1/2"?


----------



## tintallie

I'm using a pair of Dubl Duck Mercedes 88 straights and they do the job right now. I had a pair of Economy 44-20 46 tooth thinning shears that rusted on me because they were carbon steel and not stainless steel and there was nothing "economy" about their price.

I am thinking of getting a new pair of thinning shears first so I don't hack and slash Wiggs' pants.


----------



## DelmarvaGold

I prefer the Roseline and have been using them for about 4+ years now. Yes, I have strayed and bought other brands but always come back to my Roselines. I buy short ones both straight and thinners as they are much easier to handle. I do have a curved blunt tip 8 inch I use for the hair on the rear pastern and the end of the tail.

Sue


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I use them to cut my bangs!


----------



## Pointgold

DelmarvaGold said:


> I prefer the Roseline and have been using them for about 4+ years now. Yes, I have strayed and bought other brands but always come back to my Roselines. I buy short ones both straight and thinners as they are much easier to handle. I do have a curved blunt tip 8 inch I use for the hair on the rear pastern and the end of the tail.
> 
> Sue


 
What other brands have you tried, Sue? I was so loyal to my Geibs,and then Sylvia's scissor guy let me try a pair of Ninja thinners, which I bought to replace my very well worn Geibs. I only bought the Christensen's because I got a good deal on a pair that were only used once by someone who found that they really didn't fit her hands. I really am pleased with the CC's.


----------



## JDandBigAm

Thanks all for great advice. I can't wait to get my fingers on some of these grooming supplies. I bathe Jonah and dry him once a week. He is just getting used to the grooming table where I bathe him and trim his nails. One other question...to gradually get his nails way back, how often should I trim them getting a little more each time and get that vein to retreat?


----------



## Pointgold

Happy said:


> Thanks all for great advice. I can't wait to get my fingers on some of these grooming supplies. I bathe Jonah and dry him once a week. He is just getting used to the grooming table where I bathe him and trim his nails. One other question...to gradually get his nails way back, how often should I trim them getting a little more each time and get that vein to retreat?


Tip them every 7-10 days. Better yet, use a Dremel and grind them.

I love scissors, even more than jewelry! I love trying out new ones.


----------



## JDandBigAm

Yes, I have a pair of parrot style nail clippers and finish with a Dremel. Its crazy, I'm getting excited over a Chris Christensen comb too.


----------

